# We need help!!



## Jesse (May 5, 2013)

We just got Gracie about a week and a half ago, and the breeder lived about 5 hours away, so we took her immediately to our cottage up north. We just kind of got her on the way and then she stayed up there with us for about a five day period for the 4th of July. Now we have her back home to her permanent house and I'm almost wondering if she has some sort of infection or sickness. There are some days where she can hold it all day and we can kind of predict when she has to pee and can get her outside, and then there are days where she will literally pee herself in our kitchen about six times in the same hour. I'm wondering if she has a bladder infection or something or is this normal? For instance as I'm writing this I just got done cleaning up her pee, took her outside to pee more, she came back in and peed herself, I put her in her crate to clean that up, she peed herself in her crate like three seconds later, and I'm wondering what to do .. is this a serious issue or is she just being a puppy? It seems very sporadic that some days she can hold it all day and some days she's peeing every 10 minutes on the dot. Last night she didn't even have an accident the whole night!

Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Has she seen a vet yet? I took each of my dogs to the vet within days of bringing them home. If you need to go, take a urine sample for testing for UTI.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

You should take to vet a few days after you get from breeder just for a check up and often it's a part of the contract with the breeder. 

Otherwise, puppies need to go out a lot. We took Miles every 20-30 min the first few weeks. They are still learning how to control their bladders at this age and often won't completely empty themselves when the go while young.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello Jesse,
first off congrats on your new V pup! Also make sure to post a pic of Gracie as puppy pics are a must on these forums because we have some V pup addicts here!!!

As for Gracie and her peeing issue, remember this...take her out to potti every 30 minutes, after everytime she eats, and drinks, which ever happens first. You will have to maintain this schedule for a few months.

As a pup your girl has very little to no control over her bladder. Always make sure you praise her when she potties outside and never scold or discipline her for an accident while inside. 

If she has an accident in the house it was most likely cause you were not paying attention to her. V pups require all your attention when they are out of their crate. If you can't keep an eye on here while she is in the house she needs to be in her crate. 

Over time you will beging to be able to read the signs that she needs to go out to potty. Eventually she will be able to tell you that she needs to go, but that depends on the pup and can take months before it happens. Always remember there will be ups and downs with potty training.

If you feel she may be having more issues with her frequency in pottying, then definitetly take her to the vet so they can assess her.

I hope this helps!

Jrod


----------



## Jesse (May 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the quick replies. I haven't gotten her into the vet yet because I am deciding which one I want to take her to still. She has only been in her "permanent" house about two days. I know that is absolutely necessary to get her there and I'm hoping to accomplish that tomorrow. I thought I would ask on this website because you guys are so knowledgeable. I was telling one of the guys at work about her and he said they had to put their dog down because they found out she had bladder issues due to kidney disease so I immediately thought of worst case scenarios for my little Gracie. I really hope nothing is seriously wrong with her but it just seems so inconsistent how one day she will have no accidents and the next she will pee herself six times in two hours. The consensus is that this is still pretty normal for a puppy though? Thanks for all the help guys! I will post pics soon!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

For sure this can be normal (still recommend a vet visit  ) 

We pick up our 2nd pup "Chase" on Friday and he will be on a potty schedule every 20-30 min during the day when he's not in a crate. 

We noticed Miles could hold it longer at about 12 weeks (1-2 hrs out of crate) then 2-3 hrs out of crate at 16 weeks. 

Of course in his crate he could manage 4 hours at a time once 10 weeks old.


----------



## Jesse (May 5, 2013)

Thank you MilesMom. I am glad to hear this is normal. I will let you guys know if the vet finds anything. I think the reason I was questioning this so much is because our first dog Lambeau had maybe one accident in our entire time owning him, he learned very quickly. I guess I was under the impression that because Vs are such cleanly dogs that it would go about the same, though I understand all puppies are different! She is almost a polar opposite to Lambeau personality wise. He never wanted to nip us and her sharkbites make Jaws look like a whimp! I am almost considering getting welding gloves for when I play with her because she has made me draw blood already. Also Lambeau was very uncoordinated at 8 weeks and we didn't have to worry about having him on a lead outside as there is no way he could run away without tripping over his own feet. She is faster than Usain Bolt and I feel if I took her outside without a lead she'd be to the other side of town before I could call her name! I was certainly not expecting that. 

I wish you the best of luck with Chase! Having a new puppy is so exciting!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Try not to think worst case scenario. Seems like a training thing to me. And also remember not everyone has the same opinion about when its time to put a dog down. Perhaps the issue could be resolved with meds. One family may think the meds are too costly while another would think its just an outcome of owning a dog. 

Good luck and be comforted by the fact that our female had to go out every FIVE minutes sometimes.


----------



## Jesse (May 5, 2013)

Thank you SteelCityDozer, that is actually very comforting to know that someone else has dealt with a similar issue. I will keep you guys posted if I find out anything new or have any other questions! Thank you so much to everyone!


----------

